# whirlpool icemaker wiring question



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

No, the icemaker you got will not work and I do not recommend splicing the wires. You can replace the electronic head or the whole icemaker.


----------



## dannyb (Mar 27, 2009)

*whirlpool icemaker wiring problem part 2*

Thanks for your reply. I believe that I can fix my original icemaker if I just had the white cam that has the posts that the dial fits onto. I discovered that the "no ice" bar had probably been forced and that kept the gear from turning freely. It seems ok now if I just had this piece replaced. I looked on the whirlpool site and the icemaker parts list for my model fridge was completely different from what I have. Do you know the model of my icemaker and where I can get the partlist and maybe also the part? It's the Whirlpool with the ice maker on the side and it has the power module with all the test points and the split plastic pin holding the dial on.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

As far as I know you can’t get just that part you have to buy the module/motor the part number is 628366.


----------

